# Latest greatest knife sharpener.



## red neck richie (Sep 6, 2018)

What are yall using to sharpen your blades? I know they have come out with some new stuff. Any of Them worth buying?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2018)

I`m still using the bench stone and ceramic rod that I`ve used for the last 45+ years. 

Actually, I mainly just use the ceramic rod to touch up an edge because I very seldom let any of my knives get dull.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 6, 2018)

after working on boats that fished all my life,I have sharpened many knifes...before stainless became popular it was easy with a stone.....with stainless I have found a file of the right coarseness does the best and fastest job....however I would not use it on a $100 knife..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 5, 2018)

got a 25 yr old Lansky stone set...it will sharpen a DULL (ie butter knife dull) in about 20 mins or so if u stay with it...Start out with course stone to cut and set edge angle, then finer stones to finish edge to razor sharp.
It has small bracket to hold knife solid so u can repeat the same stone angle with each stone..
Touch up on knife with good edge in about 5 mins...


----------



## Geezer Ray (Dec 6, 2018)

Seems like every time I sharpen my knife I end up cutting myself. But, ceramic rods are great for that edge.


----------

